# Slingshot Of The Month - May 2013 - Nominations



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

*Slingshot of The Month - May 2013 - Nominations*

Rules:
*Voting for any given Month is for slingshots posted in The previous month. eg Jan's comp is based on slingshots posted in December*
Only slingshots that are posted on Slingshotforum.com are eligible for nomination. This post can be by The maker or by The recipient in the case of trades and gifts.
You may nominate a Slingshot from any registered member. This includes Vendors and Moderators
You must be a registered and validated member to nominate
*Nominations must include at least 1 picture and a link to the original post*
You may not nominate yourself.
Only 1 nomination per member.
There is absolutely no point in nominating a Slingshot that has already been nominated.

Nominations will be open during The first week of The month
Voting will occur during The second week of The month
1st, 2nd and 3rd place winners will be announced during The third week

A nominations thread as well as a discussion thread will be created each month. Please do not discuss nominations in The nomination thread. Posts of this type will be deleted
People may win consecutive months. If The community thinks they should not win consecutive months then simply do not vote for them

Winners will receive bragging rights and The exalted reputation that comes with such an achievement


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I would like to nominate Torsten.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23198-little-ebony-shooter/


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

I´d like to nominate Btoons Caudal Fin Chalice which can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23062-caudal-fin-chalice-in-zebrawood/

He consistently presents awesome crafted Cattys and i think this time he beat himself...the bottom of that shooter is so beautiful.

Best of Luck mate!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

I would like to nominate BC-Slingers Curvy Birch. A masterpiece in wood with a stunning grain and beautifully carved. Top notch craftmanship. BC, you're the man! Good luck!

The thread can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22703-curvy-birch/


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well, I'll go ahead and nominate this one, even though I'm sure without my nomination, it would have been nominated by at least 10 other people  Marvelous idea and excellent implementation of materials Gopher! http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22744-digital-slingshot/


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I feel the need for this one to be nominated. Its an awesome slingshot.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23045-octopus-grip-chalice/


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

While I patiently await Roger to make my very own I nominate his Cocobolo Recurve Hunter that was made for BCslinger

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22866-cocobolo-recurve-hunter/


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm still in love with handmade naturals

since you've seen it still on the tree

Until it turns under the sweat of your brow

That shape is being born

Knives and rasps until you reach the vision.

I nominate a Quercusuber work named "Liberty".

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23024-slingshot-for-a-friend-liberty/


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

A tough choice as usual.

I would like to nominate Flicks' "SlingBee" A cool and very unique design in the first place, now jazzed up in yellow and black with a built in 17 round dispensing system for 1/4" shot! What's not to love?

















The original post can be found here. http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22920-slingbee/


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I would like to nominate Antraxx for his "Tactical Plus"
http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22561-15-tactical-plus/


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

I would like to nominate Antraxx for his Craftsman's Paradox!

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22612-the-slingshot-craftsmans-paradox/


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

BToon's Pocket Shooter:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/22941-bacote-pocket-shooter-with-fancy-fingerswell/


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Rayshot's Spalted Dogwood:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/23192-spalted-dogwood-from-bifurcation-of-large-branch/


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Think Wombats pair of Tassies deserve a vote, the ebony swell gets my vote..


----------

